# tap & die set



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Looking to purchase a set...I already have up to 1/4 inch and need a set above 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.
any ideas on brands and what material the taps should be...and if possible just the taps are fine without the dies.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

dask said:


> Looking to purchase a set...I already have up to 1/4 inch and need a set above 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.
> any ideas on brands and what material the taps should be...and if possible just the taps are fine without the dies.


To match your criteria, individual items from a local machine shop supply would be a good idea or shop in the same individual manner from Snap-On online catalog. Either of those sources will have quality products made from HHS.


----------



## kruger (Mar 8, 2012)

What to do ?

You have traditional tap and die... and other, like 10 x 0.75, 12 x0.80 (metric size)

il you want to make fine work, i will say don't buy a set but tap & die that have the same thread.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

I agree with Robert. Snap On has an online catalog and are guaranteed for life. I use them daily in my job as a Auto Tech.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dask said:


> Looking to purchase a set...I already have up to 1/4 inch and need a set above 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.
> any ideas on brands and what material the taps should be...and if possible just the taps are fine without the dies.


Hi - arguably, Hanson is probably the best. More obviously, they are also one of the more expensive. I settled for a Neiko set from amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-76-Piec...r=1-1&keywords=tap+and+die+set+sae+and+metric

Seems to be a pretty decent set as I just need them infrequently and seemed to be pretty reasonable for a SAE and Metric set.

I've also got a set of Neiko hole saws that have also been pretty good. Not a professional grade where you need them daily but decent for hobbyist/diyer's.


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

I've tried Harbor Freight for just about everything I've ever needed and cannot remember having to take anything substantial back. I'm satisfied with what I get there, and the savings are awesome!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

tediam said:


> I've tried Harbor Freight for just about everything I've ever needed and cannot remember having to take anything substantial back. I'm satisfied with what I get there, and the savings are awesome!


Done that. Old Boss had bought an Harbor Freight heat treated alloy tool steel w/ titanium nitride coating for the shop... I was doing repair, maintenance and fabrication for heavy trucks and heavy equipment. Something was wrong with how they made it (either the alloy or the heat treating). Those taps and dies were just "too" brittle to stand up, especially when compared to all the others we had. Also, they didn't stay sharp through heavy use. I think that's what contributes to testing how brittle they are.

To a hobbyist who just needed to clean up a few holes or only used them occasionally, they would probably not see a difference. We ended up tossing the whole set. Nothing worse than having to try to remove a broken tap. 

I personally have #4 thru 1 1/2" alloy tool steel.

To the OP- Only 5/16 and 1/2? That's more individual pieces than a set... Pricing out a 5/16" tap & die, a 1/2" tap and die, a tap handle (1/4" set handle too small) and a die handle (same as above)... Those individual taps and dies are more spendy individually. You "might" be cheaper to go for a small set that would include more.

For individual pieces or a small set look at Snap-On, Mac Tools, Matco Tools, etc. Quality, but those may be spendy because they have a niche of being a mobile store that comes to the customer's location... and hard to track down if you don't work in a shop that is a stop on their route. Next would be to go to a fastener supply like Fastenal or industrial supply like Grainger, which is the route that I would recommend. Next would be Sears, Home Depot, Lowes, Ace. Then online if you can find some where they let you know a brand (who made them) and what they are made from.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Kyriakos,
My tap and die set gets used quite often. I went with Craftsman (from Sears) and have been very satisfied. With any taps and dies it is extremely critical to use the proper lubrication and do not overload the tool(s). You can get Sears stuff at many locations - around here (Georgia) some Ace Hardwares and Fastenal stores also carry Craftsman tools. I also spent a little extra and got the ratcheting handles / holders to make the chore less strain. Personally, I like tools that get the job done without making me mad. I do get criticized by some of the other members for not doing everything the cheapest way possible - but it is good for the economy. After all, those nice tools do have a market to people like me. Good luck!


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I won't be using the set very often but I also don't want what a machine shop would use on a daily basis. A decent small set that will do the job properly. Like Mike said...I dont want to be trying to remove broken taps. I saw this at HD yesterday...what do you guys think?

*$50 bucks for the set*

click here to view set


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I hear you Otis! Can never go wrong with Craftsmas hand tools! Especially with their, broken-walk in-replaced policy. Got to love that.

I unknowingly dropped an aluminum folding craftsman knife out of my pocket... 85 thousand pound excavator ran over it. I didn't think Sears would do it, but they replaced it without a bother.

--> Otis <--- Sear's taps/dies... are they Craftsman? So if they chip or break (not abuse) they'll replace those? Maybe I should go that route for replacements next time.

To the OP- Yes, Irwin is pretty good quality for a low-dollar set. They seem to last up pretty well. I have some.

Unfortunately, some of my best are "antiques." I have a set that has the die for the bigger sizes as inserted-type thread cutters... Sort of like a pipe threader and are all in a dovetailed wooden case with the wooden inside carved out for each piece...


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

I went to the Sears site and saw too many complaints on their sets. Many complained of the brittle steel and many said that the lifetime warranty does not cover the tap and die sets. So basically most if not all Craftsman tools are now made in China. 
I'm sure the Irwin set is Chinese but Sears should of kept their tradition of US made tools.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the set that I have been using and I am extremely happy with the results.
The one thing that you need to remember is to use tung oil on the taps and dies for the best results.Tap & Die Set: Wood-Threading Set, Wood Threader & Tap Die Set


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

You get what you pay for BUT remember this..if you use the wrong size drill you will snap a tap (even the best) like a cookie I like Greenfield myself. Hanson and Snap-on are very good.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

In recap: My set is CRAFTSMAN, it came from SEARS, I just went downstairs and rechecked to verify and my set has USA stamped on every part. I cannot speak to whether or not taps and dies are replaceable by SEARS. My coworkers and I very rarely break tools. Any brand of anything can and will be broken if abused. I don't allow tools to be abused. Even a bulldozer can be disabled if abused.

It may be that Craftsman is now made in China, but that obviously was not the case when my set was manufactured - companies know better than to label things wrongly.

I wish you luck Kyriakos. Used properly - there are several brands that should serve you well. I get a lot of good stuff that is made overseas, and I also pass-up on a lot of bad stuff made here and abroad. I think checking on things like this prior to making a purchase is a wise move. I very often have molds made for injection molded items and they are made of various upper-quality metals. Greenfield is what I mainly see machinists using and since Greenfield Industries tools are quite pricy - there must be a very good reason for their use of this brand. Quality tools save time and frustration and this makes for a smoother running shop. I do not ever claim to have the very best of anything - but I do go for high quality at what I consider a reasonable cost. No two people will agree on everything, but this method has served me well for many years.
Have a very nice day and good luck on your purchase!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While the Irwin set is inexpensive these are made from high carbon steel. I would pass on them and buy something that is high speed steel(HSS). One tap and die set should last you a lifetime; you will on occasion need to replace dull or broken taps. I suggest you buy quality American made drills, taps and dies. This will save you a lot of grief over the years. I would purchase a set that includes both SAE and metric. Once you start using taps and dies you will discover more projects you want to use them on. If you just want to clean up threads then a rethreading set is the way to go. These will not make new threads; they only clean up dirty or damaged threads. I recommend you purchase and use Tap Magic and/or Tap Magic for Aluminum thread cutting fluids on every thread you work on. I am trying to save you from the grief I suffered over the years by starting with a cheap set... This is one item you should not try to pinch pennies on.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I started out I purchased an el-cheapo set and as and when I found one that I used several times, I replaced it with a quality one. The result was that I ended up with a set where all the regularly used taps and dies were quality ones. It is of course imperative that the recommended tapping size drill be used together with a quality cutting compound. I now have taps and dies covering a wide range of threads including BA, Whitworth, BSF, metric and AF. The cutting compound that I use is Trefolex.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Found this set on CL in my area for $100 bucks? What do you guys think?

SNAP ON SET


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Irwin sets like this are actually made by Hanson. A good name in the industry. As long as the sizes will fit your needs, you may be on the right track.


----------



## elrodqfudp (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you talking about threading wood or metal?


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

dask said:


> Found this set on CL in my area for $100 bucks? What do you guys think?
> 
> SNAP ON SET


**********************************************************
QUOTE: dask 
Looking to purchase a set...I already have up to 1/4 inch and need a set above 1/4 inch to 1/2 inch.
any ideas on brands and what material the taps should be...and if possible just the taps are fine without the dies.
********************************************************
I think you have me confused. That set is at the opposite end of the spectrum from what was originally being considered.

And I don't buy tools of the trades that size, that are easy pickin, from CL because it supports too many people with sticky fingers.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Metal...and Robert, now im more confused than you.


----------



## 57759 (Apr 8, 2011)

If you are needing taps for new construction above 1/4" up to 1/2" you only need 4 fine thread taps - 5/16 - NF, 3/8 - NF, 7/16 - NF and 1/2 - NF.

The reason I recommend fine thread only is they have a couple of advantages above and beyond coarse threads for new construction and you don't need a tap collection like you're operating a museum. 

If you are needing taps to chase old threads most any Asian taps and dies will do with good quality cutting fluid.


This is why I recommend buying individual quality taps because if taken care of they will last a lifetime.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Ya...thinking just buying single taps with accompanied drill bits...5/16 is my first size.


----------

